# eating habits



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

I feed my dog 2 times a day,,as of bout a week ago he doesnt want to eat,,,sum days he eats sum days he dont,,,if he does eat it he will only eat one meal


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

How much are you feeding him? How much exercise does he get in order to work up an appetite? What are you feeding him.


----------



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

I feed him diamonds natural chicken,fetch for like an hour like an hour walk,2 cups a day


----------



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

Been on diamonds for about a month now,,but b4 he was on totw,,do u think the switch from grain free has anything to do wit it??


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

The switch of TotW might be doin it. Im no nutritionist, but why the switch? These dogs tend to do much better with the grain free foods.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

what's the weather been like there? I find in the heat mine eat less as well. As long as he is drinking I wouldn't worry too much. if the switch was recent try switching back if you can and see if the appetite increases with that , he could just be picky. Unless he is losing weight I wouldn't stress it too much, if he does start to lose weight over all this or becomes lethargic then it may be something else or some illness that has him like this.


----------



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

Switched cuz money was low,but switchin back soon as this is gone,and it has been hot 90s everyday


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I found when I switched food my boy refused to eat or ate very little due to not liking it. Once I changed to Blue Buffalo fish and sweet potato he started eating again. My boy is 3 and he eats usually once a day about 2cups even though it is offered twice. Toledo has been in the 90's and that has also effected his eating habits.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I just noticed your last post. I found Tractor Supply Company offers higher grade dog food at a lower cost then most other places in Toledo. You might want to check them out and compare.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah could be the food change, maybe his body is rejecting it, or like Angel said, the weather. My boy doesn't eat much in the heat either, I feed him once its cooler and before its too hot.


----------



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

Yea pet fanatics on navarre is cheaper then tractor supply,,,think im jus gone switch back to totw


----------



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

Totw high praire here we come.lol


----------

